# If You Liked Johnny Bucket This Is Better



## Topdj

298 dollar Swisher, Im in th process of fabricating the lift and brakets for. It will also accept there plow when Im done
Its much better than the Sears plow.
it will lift higher than the Johnny bucket


----------



## Topdj

another view, the scraper blade is removable


----------



## guest2

I like the bucket height and the ripper but the mounts for the tractor don't look as strong as the JBJr. Maybe it's just the angle of the picture? Could you post a closeup of the mount? Or is this something you're still working on with the actuator? If you could measure how high it lifts and then how high to the edge of the bucket in the up and dump position that would be very helpful.
So is this the same "swisher" with the trail mowers and atv accessories? You say it only cost $298? What's included for that price? You're probably thinking could this guy ask any more questions?


----------



## Chris

Cmon --- Willie ---- Do you like this one?


----------



## Topdj

those brackets are only temporary till I see how much room I have
to work with. and yes I bought the bucket at Tractor supply co
298, it does not have any actuator just a dump release.
they made it for a ATV. once Im dont fabricating the mount for the
2548 I should be able to use any of the Swisher products

now 298 plus a actuator for the lift and the steel plate for the mount will still cost less than a Johnny bucket with shipping.


----------



## Willie Nunez

I'm not ready to judge. I want to see the finished product because this one is obviously a mock-up, and I'm sure topdj has a number of changes in mind. I want to encourage ALL projects of this nature. No doubt, topdj will find out the same things we did...........hopefully more. He already found the perfect switch, and I'm still searching.


----------



## Live Oak

Topdj, for $298 that looks like a great deal! I like the tooth bar on the bucket too. The tooth bar really helps out with digging. Even with the cost of the actuator and the bucket; that is still less than half the price of the JB. Great find! I can't wait to see the pictures of the actuator lift hooked up and demo pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444

Thats nice, and a great price to boot. I have always liked the idea of the JB, but just could not get the cost out of my head. Can't wait to here how it all works out, and if it is as tough as the JB is. How was it ment to mount up? Any pictures of the brackets that came with it? Hmmmmmmmm I DO have an old plow mount for my tractor........hmmmmmm Spacing on them arms seems about right..............hmmmmmmm Small hydro cyl for dump, and a few lines made up..........................hmmmmmmmm.......... 

You know, whay do you guys do this to me??????


----------



## Argee

That is a neat little lift...Great price too....That would be a great project Paul


----------



## Topdj

mount brackets are 1/4 inch steel plate, real fun to drill through
I picked up some Steel bits Hitachi brand boy they are not cheap
3/4 inch bit is 19.98, 5/8 was 12 ect, Looks like in order to get 
lots of force 2 actuators on the bucket and 1 for the dump
can quite imatate HYD cyl. you know they are just to slow to 
shake the bucket if it has stuff stuck in it. Deck lift and Sleeve hitch they are perfect for, but I honestly think you guys with built in Hyd system are all set , the highest I can get is 3 feet to the top of the bucket depending on how high you mount the brackets.
If this is done right you could load small dump trailers that have sides no higher that 26" off the ground.


----------



## snowmower

Very nice Topdj.

More pictures!!! I wanna see this baby in action.

SnowMower


----------



## Topdj

max bucket height, Im thinking of going with 18- 7.5- 8 tires
to gain a another inch 

42 for you that can't read my square


----------



## Chris

How much work can you do with one of these? It is not like having a Bobcat or anything right? No backhoe jobs or digging graves or anything large? Are you just using it to move soil/gravel around the yard? I guess I am kinda naive about these little buckets and their overall value vs. cost.

Andy


----------



## Topdj

heightest dump height 19

I could extend the brackets to get a few more inches but the required force to lift will just keep on increasing
I want to find a high speed actuator thats rated for 1500lbs lifting force and 6 or 8 inches


----------



## Willie Nunez

Andy,
As much information as has been posted about the Johnny Bucket Jr, I would've guessed that these basic questions had already been answered. There are several limitations here. First of all, the biggest alternator which is being used to do all the work is 15 amp. You've indicated that you understand electricity, and this by itself will tell you how much work this electric wheelbarrow is capable of doing.
topdj will learn that due to the long arm that he is shooting for, he will need a 2,000 lb actuator that has about a 8" to 10" stroke. This size of actuator will not only pull more amperage, but it'll also test the capacity of the battery(due to the longer time period of the full stroke). Additionally, he will learn that he needs to add another electric actuator(of some kind) in order to add the power dump feature. Otherwise, the whole rig really won't do much work. 
IMO topdj would be much better off if he would install a PTO-driven hydraulic power pack. IMO what he wants to do is probably a job for "hydraulics".
IMO all the necessary backyard engineering has been already done by John Scheele. IMO the present design J-B Jr is approaching the limit that you can do with electricity(on a little tractor).
My opinion is based on having moved as much, or more, dirt and stuff with a J-B Jr as anyone. And, I still have a ways to go. Except, that most of the remainder of bucket work that I have can wait until the house and the garage are built, and until we have moved in. Having the tractor right there all the time will make it a lot more handy.


----------



## Topdj

I replied and it said page could not be displayed
OH well Im not typing a whole page again just to loose it


----------



## Chris

Willie, you can simply state --- what you use your tractor to accomplish --- rather than getting involved with all of this secondary info on your actuator, amps, stroke length and other unsolicited information. 

Simply put: Would you say? 
A. I use it to haul 2 tons of gravel around the lot.
B. I use it to haul 3 bags of mulch.
C. I use it to dig a grave for my pet elephant.
D. I use it to lift a load of soil for my garden.

I just cannot see what this bucket can do that would warrant its use vs. getting out there and muscling the task. I am not against FEL's etc, but this is not a real FEL --- I guess I am just confused on the capabilities of this device --- It just looks too small to be able to accomplish much work without lots of time --- I am not trying to judge your purchases or reasons for utilizing these buckets --- I am simply trying to become a little more educated on the product.


----------



## Topdj

top soil, mulch, stone, anything that would save my back 
I did discover the forks on the bucket can rip up sod with a little effort, not very efficent at it, Willies is right about one thing a Bigger actuator is needed. I still have a few of those 500lb ones left and they are perfect for the sleeve hitch or deck lift.
they also work on the dump for the bucket, But they strain on the bucket lift do to my close angle of lift. I need a longer actuator that is 1500-2000 lift


----------



## Topdj

2 tons of gravel 20 x 200lb trips
with a shovel and a wheelbarrow YUK!
with a johnny bucket or this, much faster


----------



## Chris

Well, I guess it all depends how often you have to move gravel, soil or anything like that.... I personally dont have to move any of stuff but about twice a year if I am lucky. I guess other people have more use for these contraptions. Thanks for the input & straight answers on this, TopDJ.

Andy
:furious:


----------



## Willie Nunez

Andy,
I broke up the hard-packed ground with the mouldboard plow. Then, I pushed and piled up the material with the J-B Jr. I had 3 high-ground areas on my lot, about 12 inches higher than what I wanted. I transported the material by loading on my dump trailer(with the J-B Jr) and also by many trips to the areas that I needed to build up. The J-B Jr is a perfect implement for my work because it was within my budget and I needed to own my own machine since my schedule doesn't permit coordinating with rental equipment schedules.
The J-B Jr, once I upgraded to the actuator control, works very well for the described work, and for spreading the material.
After I fill the areas in front of the future garage doors(8" to 10" lift), I will do the final grading before I bring in builders sand and gravel for the driveways and the motorcoach pad. I will do all the sand and gravel work with the J-B Jr. 
Based on actual quotations by 2 contractors, I will offset $7,000 worth of work(total) by doing all this myself.

<img src="http://img53.photobucket.com/albums/v162/WillieNunez/Plow_and_Doze_and_Scoop_005.jpg">

<img src="http://img53.photobucket.com/albums/v162/WillieNunez/Toggle_Switches_001.jpg">

<img src="http://img53.photobucket.com/albums/v162/WillieNunez/Plow_and_Doze_and_Scoop_002.jpg">

<img src="http://img53.photobucket.com/albums/v162/WillieNunez/Clay_Mud_On_Tires_003.jpg">


----------



## Topdj

damn you take those pictures lying on the ground 
makes the 2548 look like King Kong and the mounds of dirt look 6 foot high  do you have any shots from afar standing up?
I just want to see the big picture .


----------



## Chris

I think I would have just rented a bobcat and been done with it.
:furious: Probably would have taken a dozer just a couple hours. They go for around $40-50/hr here with 3 hour minimum --- so for a couple hundred bucks max, I would be done with it and then have no more wear/tear ---stress about switches, actuators, amp readings or broken parts on my GT. Seems to make alot of sense. $7000 --- WOW! That is some high priced contract work! 
I can tell what you mean about many trips --- wow, you probably had to make like 300 trips ---- or two passes with a dozer blade.


Really interesting implement and usage --- Not for me but really nice never the less. 

Andy


----------



## Willie Nunez

Andy,
The only reason you say you say how you would've done it, is because I haven't explained the total job and all the facets which need to be dovetailed into all the rest of the tasks that I'm involved with. The equipment rental prices around here are much higher because nobody rents by the hour. The minimum is one day, and I would've had to rent two(2) pieces of equipment, and pay for the transport. The other problem with renting is that I lose too much money in case of rain. Willie's way is very well thought out, no shooting from the hip here. Besides, I have a nice front bucket for doing the landscaping, and for maintaining the driveways and the pad. I'm planning a garden too. I like to have all my own equipment, and use it at my whim. I know everyone else on this forum feels the same way about this. I think you would be surprised to see how much work one of these little buckets can do(at the hands of an experienced operator).


----------



## Chris

No, I don't disagree at all with you Willie. I have lots of implements for my big tractors but nothing for my GT unit. I guess am I still the big tractor kind of guy even though I run and love my GT5000. Thanks for sharing your insight and thoughts with regard to these buckets....

Andy


----------



## Topdj

looks like I need a 10" actuator must a strong mother too 
a 16" would provide lift to pick the front end, unfortanatly I just missed one on ebay. I still have some 4" 500lbs one for 
deck lifts, sleeve hitches or dump bucket.


----------



## DeereBob

Andy,
I just got done paying a landscaper several thousand dollars to put in terracing for a new dog run. Why did I have to part with this much money? Because there is no way to get a large piece of equipment capable of moving several cubic yards of clay/earth into my backyard so the work had to be done by hand. If I had a JB Sr. or equivalent with hydraulics, I could have done most of the job myself and just paid the landscaper to put in the retainer wall. My point is that big equipment, rented or otherwise, does not go in small places. I could have bought 1.5 to 2 JB Srs for what I have to pay professionals to essentially dig holes and move dirt or stone into my back yard. Also a garden tractor with turf tires does not chew up your lawn like a Bobcat or similar heavy piece of equipment with chevron tires. There are places and uses for these lighter buckets that Willie and others, including myself, have found/identified. I also had to hand dig 80 cu. ft. of clay because that same landscaper didn't properly spec the job and I refused to pay him another grand to do the job the way I wanted. If I had a bucket, my back would not still be sore. Not that this is the best solution for everyone, but for me it sure beats shoveling.


----------



## William Walters

Topdj said:


> 298 dollar Swisher, Im in th process of fabricating the lift and brakets for. It will also accept there plow when Im done
> Its much better than the Sears plow.
> it will lift higher than the Johnny bucket


Did you ever get the 298 dollar Swisher fabricated Brain? I've been looking for a Johnny Bucket Jr. Let me know what you have. thanks! William


----------



## Bob Driver

William Walters said:


> Did you ever get the 298 dollar Swisher fabricated Brain? I've been looking for a Johnny Bucket Jr. Let me know what you have. thanks! William


The original thread is from 16 years ago... I would imagine he's probably parked that Lowes Husqvarna long ago with a bent frame


----------



## mrmacque

i'm interested, mine is a craftsman ride on yt3500
, at a guess i would want it to carry 1000 pounds,
how much
now i may need weights for the other end, as i'm only a pudgy 250 pounds, soaking wet


----------



## mrmacque

Bob Driver said:


> The original thread is from 16 years ago... I would imagine he's probably parked that Lowes Husqvarna long ago with a bent frame


yup i just notice the first date of the thread
damn


----------



## pogobill

mrmacque said:


> yup i just notice the first date of the thread
> damn


Welcome to the forum!
Start your own thread and ask all the questions that you would like. Lots of great ideas floating around out here!


----------

